# Are Demasoni Difficult to keep??



## LabLoVer1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm looking to restocc my 56 gal for more vibrant complimentary colors
and i know that Demasoni's and Yellow Labs compliment each other really
well, but are they really that much of a hassle as far as aggression goes?
Also is there any good color Mbuna's that can fit well with this mix?? I really
appreciate some opinions and advice for this topic because I'm really looking
into it so thanks much.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

They are easier to keep in larger numbers. The larger the group, generally the less aggressive they are. 12 is a good start.

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## LabLoVer1 (Apr 23, 2008)

the dimensions are as follow: 36" x 15" x 24" 
i was just curious because i want to make the right
decision and want to know what I am getting into.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I would start with 15 _Ps. demasoni_ and 6 to 8 _L. caeruleus_. Provide a lot of rock work (pile it nearly to the top) for them to live in and you should be fine.


----------



## Whitespy9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have 8 demasoni and 5 labs in my 36 x 12 x 17 and they are so easy to keep. 
They are always busy doing something and anytime someone walks up to the tank they all form into a pack and start buzzing around together. Makes great for :drooling: and opcorn:. I love them!


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

a question on this topic: would you be able to keep these numbers when they are full grown? how big do these guys get?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

swimalong said:


> a question on this topic: would you be able to keep these numbers when they are full grown? how big do these guys get?


_Ps. demasoni_ males rarely top 4 inches, 3 to 3 and half is normal. Females are usually a bit smaller. _L. caeruleus_ shouldn't get much larger than 4 inches but they can be voracious eaters and can easily reach between 5 and 6 inches.


----------

